# Photo's please



## Steve Gray

Hello,

Has anyone out there got any photo's of Rowbothams MV Wheelsman (67)and Everards. MV Futurity (68).

I would love to see a good photo of my old ships probably now departed.

Many thanks,

Steve. (egg)


----------



## Bob S

*Wheelsman*

*WHEELSMAN* outward bound passing Tilbury in November 1984. I have another one of her in older funnel colours, I'll post it when I find it.

Operated by Christopher Rowbotham, built 1967 and 2800 tons.


----------



## Bob S

*Wheelsman*

In an earlier guise.


----------



## Steve Gray

Dear Bob,

Many thanks for your photo's they bring back lots of happy memories, I joined her whilst fitting out at Clelands on the Tyne in 67, I know that when Rowbothams sold her she changed her name to Eelsman and transferred to the Med I think.

Steve.


----------



## carkell

*Rowbotham Pictures*

Would be interested in photo's of any Rowbotham Vessels please. Hard to believe Rowbotham managed to sell the Wheelsman she would roll on wet grass !!


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Steve,

Here you are;


----------



## Geoff DC

A bit late Steve

Have uploaded the issue photo I got when I sailed on her.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/377976/title/mv-wheelsman/cat/517

I did quite a few Trips as 2nd mate (before & after getting my ticket)

She was always suffering cargo contamination on discharge before I joined, fortunately I'd had an excellent tanker training with Caltex and sorted it on my first trip.

Made me Chris Rowbotham's blue eyed boy and enabled me to get away with a pony tail and beard as a deck officer. (Hippy)

Jan Rog was skipper and Davy Fraser mate, top men and a happy ship. 

As carkell said she would roll on wet grass and the variable pitch prop didn't function as it should, so she had to be throttled right back in ballast and heavy weather.


----------



## taxial

carkell said:


> *Rowbotham Pictures*
> 
> Would be interested in photo's of any Rowbotham Vessels please. Hard to believe Rowbotham managed to sell the Wheelsman she would roll on wet grass !!


Hi I joined as a galley boy around 1983. My first trip was from Pembroke to Shoreham. The sea was calm but I was sick as a dog. I have happy memories on the Wheelsman.


----------

